# quid de MAC STORE ?



## drfloyd (23 Octobre 2010)

Vous savez surement que Apple va lancer son MAC STORE, à l'image de l'APPSTORE de l'iPhone.

J'ai créé un petit jeu .EXE dans un langage exotique, pourrai je le présenter, ou alors faut il absolument présenter un jeu programmé avec le langage maison Cocoa ???


----------



## cetici (23 Octobre 2010)

drfloyd a dit:


> ... J'ai créé un petit jeu .EXE ... pourrai je le présenter?



 

C'est une blague je présume :rateau:


----------



## drfloyd (23 Octobre 2010)

heu non pourquoi ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (23 Octobre 2010)

Bah tu veux faire tourner un .EXE sur Mac quoi...


----------



## grumff (24 Octobre 2010)

L'espoir fait vivre. =)

À priori il n'a pas été question de limitation sur les outils de développements utilisés. Mais j'imagine que les mêmes gages de qualité et de performance seront de mise : donc pas d'appli qui tournent dans une machine virtuelle ou avec cette daube de flash.


----------



## gibet_b (24 Octobre 2010)

grumff a dit:


> L'espoir fait vivre. =)
> 
> À priori il n'a pas été question de limitation sur les outils de développements utilisés. Mais j'imagine que les mêmes gages de qualité et de performance seront de mise : donc pas d'appli qui tournent dans une machine virtuelle ou avec cette daube de flash.



Pas d'appli en Java non plus à priori... Et on est toujours sûr de rien en ce qui concerne les applis développé par exemple avec REALStudio.

Sinon, c'est vrai qu'on pourrait penser à un troll... Un développeur qui n'a pas idée que l'EXE est une spécificité de Windows, ça me laisse sceptique.


----------



## drfloyd (25 Octobre 2010)

Quand je dit .EXE, je veux dire que j'ai créé un programme executable....

Ou est le probleme ?????


----------



## arnowood (25 Octobre 2010)

et bien pas de sousic pour un truc qui s execute par contre les extension .EXEX ne fonctionnent pas sur mac.. voila pourquoi il te répond cela


----------



## ntx (25 Octobre 2010)

drfloyd a dit:


> Quand je dit .EXE, je veux dire que j'ai créé un programme executable....
> 
> Ou est le probleme ?????


Ca me fait marrer ces gens qui "créer" des applications et qui ne savent même ce qu'est un OS, un programme, et qu'une application compilée sur un OS ne tournera que sur celui-ci :rateau:


----------



## grumff (26 Octobre 2010)

drfloyd a dit:


> Quand je dit .EXE, je veux dire que j'ai créé un programme executable....
> 
> Ou est le probleme ?????


Le problème c'est qu'un exécutable n'est exécutable que sur un os pour un processeur donné, tu cernes ? Et que en l'occurrence un .exe c'est l'extension courante pour des applications compilées pour windows généralement pour des processeurs intel. Sous mac os x c'est généralement des .app. Et le mac store n'a pas vocation à vendre des programmes windows. =)


----------

